# Land Hermit



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't usually see these in the daytime (they're nocturnal), but Rain found this one in its burrow at the base of a tree. I was rude and brought it out to get a few photos :


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That looks delicious.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> That looks delicious.


Too funny... lol

Great photos...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Big crabbie! My daughter, "Remster" on this Forum, kept Hermit Crabs when she was in Elementary school. We had one about the of this one, named "Baseball."


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My G-Kids have 4 of them! When I housesit, they are part of the menagerie I take care of!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> My G-Kids have 4 of them! When I housesit, they are part of the menagerie I take care of!


Ummm, (I hope I really want to know the answer to this ) do these crabs become friendly enough not to use their pincers ? ... or do your G-Kids just need to handle carefully ? ... or not handle ? ... or ? ...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Mostly, we did not handle our Hermies, though some people do. You do risk being pinched. The big claw on a large crab like this one is pretty darn intimidating! In spite of their name. Hermit crabs are quite social, and need to live in groups. We had about 10 at one point, ranging in size from about a thumbnail to a clenched fist.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Mostly, we did not handle our Hermies, though some people do. You do risk being pinched. The big claw on a large crab like this one is pretty darn intimidating! In spite of their name. Hermit crabs are quite social, and need to live in groups. We had about 10 at one point, ranging in size from about a thumbnail to a clenched fist.


Sometimes I find very large hermits walking at night. I've handled them, but very carefully. I don't recall one ever having tried to pinch, but I wouldn't want to find out how strong that large pincer is that way !

I love seeing all the critters !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They ARE social! My G-Kids crabs are still pretty small, about the size of a peach pit and the pinchers are still harmless, but they've never pinched us! They are pretty active at night but if you take them out and hold them in your hand they will "warm" up and come out of the shell to visit! The kids have Hermit Crab Races! They love veggies and will actually eat while sitting in your hand! One night we got to watch one move into a new shell.....weird looking!LOL!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

They sound like they make interesting pets. I did not know they got so big.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As always, nu2poodles, your photos are awesome. Thanks for sharing Rain's interesting find with us.


----------

